# Donations?



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

So the people and myself were thinking,

Is there a way for us to donate to the site somehow? I was thinking about having generous artists to donate their works that they choose, or could just make one for the purpose of helping out, and sell it on furbid, an FA account or something, then the money from the bid will go towards the funding of the new FA, but this is only one idea. There are still many more that we could find.


----------



## Howitzer (Jul 26, 2005)

I would actually donate if the site existed.  Lets first see if FA comes back.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

Of course, unless there is a backup server already waiting and paid for.... it may actually take donations to get the site back.

Or months of adminal scraping up funds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll donate..for sure..if there's a good reliable product.  I mean, I subscribed to deviantArt...which isn't saying much.  

Get all the bugs worked out, get all your differences worked out..if any...and you never know!  I'm a generous guy...I like to help in promoting *art*..all art really.  I just don't like it when I log onto an artsite that I'm on...and it's been taken offline and replaced with something else...gets pretty frustrating.  I like to think there's more out there than just deviantArt, VCL...whatever...and without all the hang-ups.

So...to start..here's a pic to say:
                                        BRING FA BACK!!






[/img]


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

Might want to fix your image thingy there skippy. =p


----------



## DLNorton (Jul 26, 2005)

BTW..that was me...the log-in here is...strange...sorry...


----------



## DLNorton (Jul 26, 2005)

No..#$%&...I went into my profile and tweaked it...NADA..vBulletin isn't really user friendly...I hate it...with a passion.


----------



## DLNorton (Jul 26, 2005)

NeoWarriorCat said:
			
		

> Might want to fix your image thingy there skippy. =p



I noticed too that all html has been turned off for all...oh well...cut n paste kids!! Cut and Paste!!


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Heheh, Cut and paste.


----------



## azuredoragon (Jul 26, 2005)

I would donate money for the cause but a few people know why that's an impossibility for me


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

I wont be donating, people donated last time and their money was wasted by the site going down thanks to Jheryn being a ass


----------



## Stretch2 (Jul 26, 2005)

I got a few ideas:

1) Open up the usual Paypal donation box on the front page
2) Open a FA shop page featuring art which has been printed on T shirts, mugs, posters, etc
3) Start some FA charity art auctions.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

Doesn't work if there isn't a front page to put the paypal link on.

Of course, Jheryn could make a forum post to point people in the direction of the paypal link.


----------



## blade (Jul 26, 2005)

There is also the Amazon Honor System which all one needs to do is give a link anywhere and it would take one to a page where the one seeking the donations/monies for other would have to just put the info up...if that make any sense.


----------

